# KDE Performance Probleme

## PhoenixCP

Hi Leute

habe mir einen KDE 3.2.2 auf nem Kernel 2.6.7 r11 und aktueller XOrg kompiliert.

Habe nun das Problem das ich mit mittlerweile 1,25 GB RAM auf nem 1600er XP nicht die erwartete Performance erreiche. An welchen Stellen kann man drehen um die Performance des KDE's zu steigern. Ist teilweise schon etwas nervig wenn man zwischen 5 und 10 Sekunden warten muss bis ne Bash aufgeht. Von OpenOffice wollen wir garnicht erst reden.

Bin für alle Vorschläge dankbar. Wenn ihr noch weitere Infos zu meiner aktuellen Konfiguration benötigt, dann Bescheid sagen und ich werde die hier posten.

Tschö mit ö

Carsten

----------

## ralph

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94739

Könnte das hier dein Problem sein?

Ansonsten könntest du es noch mit preling versuchen, aber eigentlich sollte KDE auf einem Rechner wie deinem auch ohne prelink schnell genug sein.

----------

## PhoenixCP

Die /etc/hosts is schon in Ordnung. Da ist nur der Localhost und der Rechner selber mit IP, Name und Name mit Domainname drin.

sieht dann so aus:

```

127.0.0.1           localhost

192.168.0.6        phoenix-linux.lan.int        phoenix-linux

```

Weitere Vorschläge?

Habe in andren Threads zu diesem Thema schon nachgeschlagen, da ging es dann um DMA (is an) und die Kontrolle ob net.lo gestartet ist.

Hab allerdings noch nicht rausbekommen wie ich das herausfinde bzw. starte.

----------

## boris64

dma? hdparm ist das zauberwort, findet man auf der zweiten seite der anleitung oder eben z.b. hier

ansonsten schon mal geguckt, ob irgendein prozess im hintergrund

die ganze rechenpower klaut?

----------

## PhoenixCP

Danke auch für deine Antwort, aber wie im letzten Posting ==> DMA is schon an. Anleitung habsch natürlich gelesen.  :Smile: 

Prozesse habsch auch schonmal geschaut, aber nix gefunden was da Performance klauen könnte. Prozessorlast is gering, Speicherauslastung liegt bei etwa 250 bis 300 MB, je nachdem was offen ist. Dürfte aber bei 1,25 GB RAM auch kein Prob darstellen.

----------

## Xiller

Hast du das richtige Modul für deinen IDE-Controller geladen?

Was sagt ein:

```

hdparm -Tt /dev/Xdx

```

Gruss BörniLast edited by Xiller on Mon Aug 09, 2004 10:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ralph

Hm, noch ein paar Ideen:

Hast du auch high memory support (so heißt es glaub ich) im kernel, so dass auch der ganze ram genutzt werden kann?

Hast du preemptive kernel drin?

Prelink solltest du nach wie vor mal ausprobieren.

Was hast du denn für eine Graphikkarte?

Schon mal versucht aus zum Beispiel einem xterm konsole zu starten um zu sehen, ob er sich über irgendwas beschwert?

Irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen in den xorg logs?

----------

## boris64

ups, erstmal sorry, aber das "(ist an)" habe ich natürlich wieder mal überlesen.

hm, entweder das alles, was alle vor mir sagen  :Smile:  plus

eventuell agpgart nicht geladen bzw. kein agp-support im kernel?

----------

## Xiller

Poste doch mal die Ausgabe von

hdparm -Tt /dev/Xdx

----------

## PhoenixCP

AGP-Unterstützung im Kernel is an.

Brauch ich den High-Memory-Support nicht erst ab 4GB?

Graka is ne MSI Geforce FX 5700 VTD 256.

Logs von XOrg sehen sauber aus soweit wie ich das beurteilen kann. 3D-Unterstützung läuft auch, da ich für die GLXGEARS recht passable fps-Zahlen erhalte.

Das mit dem hdparm -Tt ...  werd ich heute abend mal testen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin.

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe.

Ich werde mich heute abend wieder melden, bzw. spätestens morgen früh wenn ich in der Firma bin.

----------

## norax

Könnte evtl. auch an den installierten Fonts bzw. einer fehlerhaften Font-Konfiguration liegen.

Ich hatte vor Kurzem einen ähnlichen Fehler (KDM/KDE-Start hat ewig lange gedauert und alle Programmstarts in KDE waren um ca. 5-10 Sekunden verzögert).

Nachdem die bekannten Lösungswege (/etc/hosts, DMA-Modus, etc) nicht funktioniert hatten, habe ich dran gedacht, dass ich zuletzt einige Font-Pakete installiert hatte.

Ich habe dann die letzten Font-Pakete einfach wieder unmerged und danach ging wieder alles (weiss leider nicht mehr welche Fonts das genau waren - vermutlich hätte ich einfach die XF86Config editieren müssen, aber darauf hatte ich keine Lust).

----------

## xmit

Ist dein Rechner 'ne lahme Kröte oder anders gefragt, was gibt 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' oder 'dmesg | grep Bogo' aus?

Sollwerte findest du hier: 

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BogoMips-3.html#ss3.9

Der hdparm Test wäre wirklich interressant. Hier mal Vergleichswerte einer lahmen Notebookplatte, die dennoch keine 3s zum Öffenen der konsole braucht:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   540 MB in  2.20 seconds = 245.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   60 MB in  3.03 seconds =  19.80 MB/sec

Mit top oder besser atop kannst du prüfen, ob andere Tasks Rechenpower auffressen. Normal sollte dein KDE Rechner über 97% idle sein (? der hier arbeitet gerade, kanns darum nicht verifizieren).

----------

## PhoenixCP

Hehe, immer mehr Brot was ich dann heute abend zu tun habe. Ich find es super wie einem hier geholfen wird. Macht weiter so Leute. Ich hoffe das ich irgendwann auch an den Punkt komme, an dem ich anderen so kompetent helfen kann.

Also dann bis später an diesem Abend mit einigen Antworten auf eure Fragen / Anregungen.

CU Carsten

----------

## PhoenixCP

So, da bin ich wieder, diesmal an meinem Gentoo-System.  :Smile: 

Hier erstmal die gewünschten Infos:

```

#hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=MAXTOR 6L060J3, FwRev=A93.0500, SerialNo=663132413716

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=32256, SectSize=21298, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1819kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=117266688

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1:

```

So viel zur ersten Festplatte

Hier die Zweite

```

# hdparm -i /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Model=IC35L080AVVA07-0, FwRev=VA4OA52A, SerialNo=VNC402A4G312SA

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=52

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1863kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160836480

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1:

```

Die Plattengeschwindigkeiten:

```

# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   792 MB in  2.00 seconds = 395.27 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  112 MB in  3.01 seconds =  37.26 MB/se

# hdparm -Tt /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   784 MB in  2.01 seconds = 390.50 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  126 MB in  3.03 seconds =  41.55 MB/sec

```

Sind diese Geschwindigkeiten annehmbar????

Bogomips:

```

# dmesg | grep Bogo

Calibrating delay loop... 2760.70 BogoMIPS

```

Mit den Fonts gibt es keine Probleme.

So, noch wer ein paar Ideen wo man noch dran drehen kann um etwas Performance herauszuholen?

Das mit dem Prelinking is mir momentan noch etwas heiss. Hat da jemand schonmal Erfahrungen damit gesammelt auf die man aufbauen könnte? Muss ehrlich sagen das ich mich nicht so richtig traue das auzuprobieren, nachdem ich hier in den diversen Foren unterschiedlichste Meinungen und Problembeschreibungen gelesen habe.

Grüße an alle, die mir helfen können, helfen wollen und schon geholfen haben.

CU

Carsten

----------

## mrsteven

Die Werte sind ok. Dass OpenOffice ziemlich lange lädt, ist normal.

Deine erste Festplatte kann UDMA6? Wenn ja, mach das mal an.

Dein Loopback-Device ist so weit ich das erkennen kann auch aktiviert. Aber meine /etc/hosts schaut so aus:

```

127.0.0.1       mrsteven-mobil.home.lan mrsteven-mobil localhost

# Hier kommt noch ein weiterer Rechner

```

Also schreib am besten mal deinen Rechnernamen in die Zeile mit der IP 127.0.0.1.

High-Memory-Support brauchst du so weit ich weiß schon.

----------

## PhoenixCP

Habe leider nur nen Controller für UDMA5 onboard, sonst würde ich sicher mit UDMA6 laufen.  :Smile:  Dankte trotzdem für den Tipp.

----------

## xmit

Poste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von "top -n1".

----------

## PhoenixCP

Kann ich heute abend tun, aber weder die Speicherauslastung noch die Prozessorauslastung ist übermässig hoch. Beobachte das während dem arbeiten regelmässig mit 

```
top
```

 und 

```
gkrellm2
```

.

Bin mir daher recht sicher das es nicht an ner "sinnlosen" Auslastung liegt.

----------

## xmit

Ok, wenn ausserdem ausreichend Speicher frei ist und kaum geswapped wird, dann kann es daran auch nicht liegen.

Verwendest du ein exotisches Filesystem oder exotische Parameter in /etc/fstab? tiobench misst die effektive Festplattenperformance, hdparm gibt eher maximale, theoretische Werte.

Hast du Fehlermeldungen (EE) oder (WW) in deiner /var/log/Xorg.0.log bzw. Xfree86.0.log, insbesondere bzgl. fonts.

Fällt dir in /var/log/everything/current Ungewöhnliches auf oder in der Ausgabe von dmesg?

----------

## BigMadF

Also ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem auf meinem Centrino Notebook.

Ein remerge von KDE mit weniger aggressiven CFLAGS brachte die Lösung...

Ich weiss das die CFLAGS von phoenixcp "leicht" aggressiv sind...

Also einfach mal einen remerge der entsprechenden KDE Komponenten mit weniger aggressiven CFLAGS machen und schauen was passiert. Eine entsprechende Zeile haste ja schunn in deiner /etc/make.conf. also einfach die "böse" Zeile ausremmen und die andre benutzen

und dann

```
emerge -v kdebla1 kdebla2 kdebla3 kdebla4 ...
```

----------

## PhoenixCP

Filesystem ist ext2 für /boot und ext3 für /root

/swap ist swap  :Smile: 

tiobench werde ich ausprobieren. Und ebenfalls die diversen Logs checken.

Aber da ich auf ner Konsolen ständig ein

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

```

laufen habe, kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen, da dort ja auch keine Fehler ausgegeben werden. Oder wird dort nicht alles angezeigt?

----------

## PhoenixCP

So, auf Anraten meines persönlichen Stage1-Pinguins (BigMadF) hab ich heute nacht meinen KDE mal mit entschärften CFLAGS neu kompiliert. Konnte leider heute morgen bis auf ein paar Bashes nicht grossartig testen. Aber die funzten schon deutlich schneller. Ich werde heute abend mal nen Testlauf machen und meinen KDE etwas stressen. Vielleicht lag es ja wirklich an zu aggresiven Compilereinstellungen.

Gruss

Carsten

----------

## PhoenixCP

So, nach einem Abend ausgiebiger Tests habe ich festgestellt, das mein KDE nun endlich richtig gut und richtig fix funzt.

Fazit:

Mit weniger aggressive CFLAGS klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn, bzw. in diesem Falle dem KDE.

Danke an alle die mich bei der Findung einer Lösung unterstützt haben und bis demnächst mal wieder.

Macht weiter so Leute.

----------

## mortus

Hi,

ich hatte mal in meinen USE Flags MMX und SSE vergessen, daraufhin war mein X und KDE auch quälend langsam...

wollt ich nur loswerden...   :Wink: 

cheers!

----------

## xmit

 *PhoenixCP wrote:*   

> Fazit:
> 
> Mit weniger aggressive CFLAGS klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn, bzw. in diesem Falle dem KDE.
> 
> 

 

Welche Flags sind denn so kritisch?

----------

## PhoenixCP

Welche genau die kritischen sind kann ich dir nicht verraten, aber ich werde spätestens am Wochenende mal die beiden CFLAGS-Zeilen posten, die ich für meine Systemkonfiguration habe.

----------

